

Where to Find NYC Based Hackers - chooby

Does anyone have suggestions about where to find an NYC based hacker? I are currently working on a start up based in the city that will make living here exponentially easier and more engaging. You can check us out at mappening.me for more information but the application is not yet open to the public.<p>Any ideas about how to located an ambitious creative techie New Yorker are more than welcome.<p>Thanks!
Ron
======
epc
Hang out at the monthly NYTM or any of the other tech related meetups. Blog
about what you're doing and where you need help. Talk up Charlie O'Donnell,
Nate Westheimer, either of the guys at New Work City (Peter Chislett, Tony
Bacigalupo). Go to the monthly Digital DUMBO event (next is 9/29). You could
try posting to any of the area mailing lists (NYTM, nextny , wwwac) but job
postings are getting little traction these days.

One other thing to try: organize an event (either under the NextNY umbrella
unstructured/free event format or…pretty much whatever you want) in an area of
interest to you and invite the world (or some subset of the world which you
can handle/fit in a space legally).

~~~
chooby
thanks!

